# Pigs Bust Kansas City Homeless Living in Subterranean City



## enocifer (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ubterranean-city-and-the-images-are-amazing/#

A homeless camp in Kansas City was broken up by police and volunteers hoping to help them last week. It wasn’t just your usual tent city though, as it had a network of underground tunnels.

According to the Kansas City Star, one of the tunnels went as far down as 25 feet but others were about five feet in depth with off shoot tunnels going laterally for several more feet. Officer Jason Cooley told the Star bedding, candles and used diapers, signaling children could be saying there, found at the site.



A KMBC-TV reporter goes down into one of the holes. (Image: KMBC-TV/YouTube screenshot)



A look inside one of the tunnels. Bedding can be seen on the left. (Image: KMBC-TV/YouTube screenshot)

Police and Hope Faith Ministries made rounds at the tunnels last week to inform any inhabitants that they should leave by Friday.



One of the holes was concealed with wood. (Image: KMBC-TV/YouTube screenshot)



A look into the hole that was covered with wood. (Image: KMBC-TV/YouTube screenshot)

At the end of the week, the holes were filled in. The Star reported that the tunnels were checked with a video-equipped robot to ensure no one was inside before they were covered.



Some of the above-ground camp. (Image: KMBC-TV/YouTube screenshot)

Watch KMBC-TV’s report with footage of what the reporter calls “a below the grid lifestyle”:

The Star reported police saying the camp was first discovered as they were investigating recent thefts of copper and other equipment.

By helping those in the camp with resources of where they can find necessities, Cooley said in KMBC-TV’s report that he hopes the homeless won’t “feel the need to go out and steal because they’re getting services they need to live and survive.”

Check out photos of the tunnels from KMBC-TV here.

_This story has been updated to correct KMBC-TV. _

(H/T: AOL Real Estate)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2013)

don't forget to copy and paste the article


----------



## Tude (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow - they had a lot of time and work invested in that!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2013)

maybe i missed it, but what were the tunnels for?


----------



## enocifer (Dec 17, 2013)

Matt- I know how to copy/paste text, but how'd you do the pictures? Just select the whole thing at once and it does it automatically?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah, pretty much. the text editor we use here on stp will convert the pictures to link to the pics in the article automatically 

just use your mouse to highlight the whole article, then copy and paste it here!


----------



## thomas mccoy (Dec 17, 2013)

it doesnt look like it was used for drug production or anything.. i wonder if someone was just like " i wanna be a mole man" and just did it..


----------



## sporehead (Dec 18, 2013)

The last half of the article talks about trying to help the tunnel residents find shelter and services, as if the tunnels weren't shelter... Don't get me started on the comments section. This article made me sad.


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 14, 2018)

This is so fucked up!

Nope, can't be homeless underground, either. We own that too.

Fucking asshole cops. Leave these obviously industrious people alone!

How cool though...


----------

